# The new Conan movie will be terrible :(



## Matt Grosch (Jul 4, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AUGA9zw4_wA




tried to embed but it wont work or I cant figure it out.....




Robert E. Howard most be rolling in his grave over this fruity looking emo-conan that looks more like a beach volleyball player

Conan, what is best in life!

"To listen to the cure, write sad poetry, and to cut myself as well as my enemies..."


----------



## Matt Grosch (Jul 4, 2009)

this is the fruit-brute thats playing the mightiest warrior that ever lived


----------



## Matt Grosch (Jul 4, 2009)

Part one of "The making of Conan" (the Barbarian.....the only one)


this is fascinating if you are a fan


parts 2-5 are in the boxes to the side


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JwCR5x0KtAI


----------



## Geoff Empey (Jan 8, 2008)

Conan the Librarian!


----------



## Matt Grosch (Jul 4, 2009)

Geoff Empey said:


> Conan the Librarian!




vegetarian


----------



## Ashley Campbell (Jun 21, 2009)

Good lord, is that "guyliner" I see?

Think I'll skip this remake. Give me "Ahnold" any day.


----------



## Christopher Jones (Feb 17, 2009)

I doubt there will be boobs.


----------



## Ashley Campbell (Jun 21, 2009)

Christopher Jones said:


> I doubt there will be boobs.


How disappointing.


----------



## Christopher Jones (Feb 17, 2009)

Ashley Campbell said:


> How disappointing.


I hear ya. Hollywood just keeps serving us up this rubbish.


----------



## Matt Grosch (Jul 4, 2009)

gratuitous nudity was a cornerstone of all great movies from the 1980's


----------



## David Ruby (Jul 21, 2009)

Geoff Empey said:


> Conan the Librarian!


Yeah, don't worry Matt . . .










I hear they've got Conan at the library now!

-Cheers


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

I just cannot believe that they think this ****** looking dude is going to entice us to see a conan that is not Arnold.

****ing pathetic. I can see a pict ****ing this conan in the ass.


----------



## Daryl Ehret (Apr 4, 2006)

I'm a huge Conan fan, but not of the movies. I read dozens of books in my highschool days, and I don't think Arnold even closely depicted the character properly. "The Rock" might have done a better job.


----------



## Matt Grosch (Jul 4, 2009)

any fan of conan will love this "making of" documentary, this is part one and the other parts are on the side, 5 total I think


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JwCR5x0KtAI



here is the original oliver stone script they are talking about



http://www.conancompletist.com/gift/Stone_1stDraft.pdf


----------



## Matt Grosch (Jul 4, 2009)

someone pointed out that Marv from Sin City probably is the closest thing to an actor ever pulling off the "conan vibe"


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O5zgg3WCiWk


----------



## Shane Woodlief (Sep 9, 2009)

Were the first ones any good 

You think a reboot of Conan will be bad - they are doing a reboot of of "RoboCop" - shoot me in the head now!


----------



## Matt Grosch (Jul 4, 2009)

the first (and only) was one of the best movies ever!


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

I vote Randy Couture kick this guy's ass then take over the role!


----------



## Christopher Jones (Feb 17, 2009)

Matt Grosch said:


> the first (and only) was one of the best movies ever!


Not many remakes cut it unfortunatly. Dawn of The Dead remake and the Hills Have Eyes remake are only a couple I can think of.


----------



## Jim Nash (Mar 30, 2006)

Has Hollywood lost all of their originality ? There have been a ton of remakes over the past several years . They're making remakes of remakes . Enough already .


----------



## Daryl Ehret (Apr 4, 2006)

Anyone see the previews for "Little Red Riding Hood". Not a remake, more like a total makeover.


----------



## Ashley Campbell (Jun 21, 2009)

Christopher Jones said:


> Not many remakes cut it unfortunatly. Dawn of The Dead remake and the Hills Have Eyes remake are only a couple I can think of.


I have to say that the remake of Nightmare on Elm Street was good - not sure I was a big fan of the new actor for Freddy - he just didn't quite cut it, but did strike me as "child molester" so I guess he was fitting. 

They're remaking "The Blob" too. As if the original wasn't bad enough to watch over and over again (at least for me, but I love the corny horror flicks). I understand they are going to remake the Child's Play movies too. Those, honestly, only got better with the sequels 

In my opinion, what they need to STOP doing is making more ****ing SAW movies. 1 and 2, ok, not bad - but we're up to like 6 or 7 now and I've had enough of that bullshit.


----------



## Jim Nash (Mar 30, 2006)

Ashley Campbell said:


> I have to say that the remake of Nightmare on Elm Street was good - not sure I was a big fan of the new actor for Freddy - he just didn't quite cut it, but did strike me as "child molester" so I guess he was fitting.
> 
> They're remaking "The Blob" too. As if the original wasn't bad enough to watch over and over again (at least for me, but I love the corny horror flicks). I understand they are going to remake the Child's Play movies too. Those, honestly, only got better with the sequels
> 
> In my opinion, what they need to STOP doing is making more ****ing SAW movies. 1 and 2, ok, not bad - but we're up to like 6 or 7 now and I've had enough of that bullshit.


A second remake of "The Blob" , great . They better not touch the Dirty Harry movies .


----------



## Matt Grosch (Jul 4, 2009)

Bob Scott said:


> I vote Randy Couture kick this guy's ass then take over the role!




sadly, he was HORRIBLE in the expendables


----------



## Matt Grosch (Jul 4, 2009)

Jim Nash said:


> Has Hollywood lost all of their originality ? There have been a ton of remakes over the past several years . They're making remakes of remakes . Enough already .



leonardo dicaprio seems to make original stuff (shutter island and inception), I used to look down on him as a lady boy but he redeemed himself with 'the departed'


nothing new but the book of eli was good, just watched that again last night


----------



## Ashley Campbell (Jun 21, 2009)

Oh and the other remake that makes me want to choke someone - they're remaking Red Dawn. Blasphemy.

Fright Night and Gremlins - eh, we'll see how those go, I have the originals to fall back on.
Actually, just check out this list to increase blood pressure - so many good movies that Hollywood is going to turn to complete crap. 

http://www.denofgeek.com/movies/450292/75_movie_remakes_and_reboots_currently_in_the_works.html


----------



## Christopher Jones (Feb 17, 2009)

Matt Grosch said:


> leonardo dicaprio seems to make original stuff (shutter island and inception), I used to look down on him as a lady boy but he redeemed himself with 'the departed'
> 
> 
> nothing new but the book of eli was good, just watched that again last night


I liked Dicaprico in Blood Diamond. Best movie he has been in yet. Plus Jennifer Connolly is just so damm hot.


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

The remake of "The Mechanic" was pretty good I thought...


----------



## David Ruby (Jul 21, 2009)

Jim Nash said:


> Has Hollywood lost all of their originality ?


Yes. In this economy though, it is probably unavoidable. They are not going to take a risk on movies that are at all risky. Overall though, yes, they have realized they can remake almost anything, at least some people will see it due to name recognition, it has worked in the past, it might be a hit and if it works they can spark a new series of movies.

-Cheers


----------



## Daryl Ehret (Apr 4, 2006)

"Law Abiding Citizen" was one that broke the typical hollywood mold, and one of my recent favorites. No idea of it's succes, though.

"Avatar" was one everyone here was comparing to "Dances With Wolves". I thought it was basically the same as "The Last Samurai".


----------



## James Idi (Apr 19, 2009)

> conan, what is best in life!
> 
> "to listen to the cure, write sad poetry, and to cut myself as well as my enemies..."



bwahahahahaha!!!!


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

As far as remakes go, the new "True Grit" was light years better then the original.


----------



## Geoff Empey (Jan 8, 2008)

Daryl Ehret said:


> "Avatar" was one everyone here was comparing to "Dances With Wolves". I thought it was basically the same as "The Last Samurai".


Avatar to me was very unimaginatively written it was like same storyline of the Disney animation 'Pocohontas' with the green giant and the Smurfs alien love children that really added jack to it. Some how seeing these movies as they roll you get this eerie feeling of "hey I've seen this before" when you haven't, it is all so predictable and blase. Oh well they got my sucker money. 

Nobody in Hollywood seems to have an imagination any more. Like the last movie to me that had an original story that comes to mind was Forrest Gump. Not that there hasn't been good movies since, just none with a story that was so original you went .. WOW! 



Bob Scott said:


> As far as remakes go, the new "True Grit" was light years better then the original.


I am glad I never saw the original or read the book then as I really enjoyed the new "True Grit". A movie that kept the audience on their toes and entertained without to much ado. I had a blast!


----------



## will fernandez (May 17, 2006)

I will watch the robocop remake just because of the director ( Requiem for a dream, Pi, black swan). I am guessing it will be somewhat different from the first one.


----------



## Matt Grosch (Jul 4, 2009)

Bob Scott said:


> As far as remakes go, the new "True Grit" was light years better then the original.




Interesting....I didnt know if any men that were 40-50+ (john wayne's fanbase) that grew up with the original would think the remake was as good. I thought the new one was very good (but 'the fighter' was a little better), and after seeing that I tried to watch the original but couldnt make it through it. Old westerns are terrible for someone with ADD.

I guess a lot of old classic shows would be too slow to have anyone watch them given todays instant demand media world (but for the record, Im watching andy griffith right now). 

Same goes for war movies I guess, I love the new ones but cant sit through most of the old ones


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Matt Grosch said:


> Interesting....I didnt know if any men that were 40-50+ (john wayne's fanbase) that grew up with the original would think the remake was as good. I thought the new one was very good (but 'the fighter' was a little better), and after seeing that I tried to watch the original but couldnt make it through it. Old westerns are terrible for someone with ADD.
> 
> I guess a lot of old classic shows would be too slow to have anyone watch them given todays instant demand media world (but for the record, Im watching andy griffith right now).
> 
> Same goes for war movies I guess, I love the new ones but cant sit through most of the old ones



We discussed this when the remake came out. IMO the only one thing that made the original was the fact that John Wayne was the"star". 
I'm 65 and when I see some of the old stuff it's kinda like :-o How the **** did we think that stuff was any good" Acting and cinematography have take a quantum leap from "the old days" A few may stand out as "classics" but that doesn't necessarily make them well done movies. :wink:


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Maybe some of the classics were not well done, but now we have personal cameras that are better than what they had back then, and the ability to digitally redo any mistake that we make. Kinda cheating. 

Look at a movie like laurence of Arabia. No way that most of the current crop of sissies would be able to handle working in those conditions.

The reason that John Wayne was a star is because he could be out and about and still be a bad ass. Most of the "stars" I see today look like they could be *******. You don't look at John and think that.


----------



## Daryl Ehret (Apr 4, 2006)

A couple remakes I can think of that were a somewhat worthy effort; Alice in Wonderland, Charlie & the Chocolate Factory. Funny that both starred Johnny Dep. Might as well add Sleepy Hollow.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> Maybe some of the classics were not well done, but now we have personal cameras that are better than what they had back then, and the ability to digitally redo any mistake that we make. Kinda cheating.
> 
> Look at a movie like laurence of Arabia. No way that most of the current crop of sissies would be able to handle working in those conditions.
> 
> The reason that John Wayne was a star is because he could be out and about and still be a bad ass. Most of the "stars" I see today look like they could be *******. You don't look at John and think that.



Another classic example of that is Robert Mitchum. Arrested for bar room brawls, weed, etc. Another great "star" that wasn't one of the great actors but a serious badass.
Steve McQueen! What can I say!


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

Matt Grosch said:


> I guess a lot of old classic shows would be too slow to have anyone watch them given todays instant demand media world (but for the record, Im watching andy griffith right now).


Awe come on Matt, the Dukes of Hazzard and A Team rule. Course I'm the knob who also likes the Lawrence Welk Show and Leave it to Beaver. I've never seen Star Wars or Superman or any of that newfangled shiznit and honestly don't care to. I grew up in the country and had a simple life, as an adult I guess it's just more of the same. :-k


----------



## Daryl Ehret (Apr 4, 2006)

A relatively "new" anti-hero character, The Punisher has three casting versions already.

Mad Max needs a remake.

How about movies that "redefine" the original story and characters, like the latest "Robin Hood" or "King Arthur" or "The Last Legion"(Arthurian) films. I like historical fiction movies best, but thought Robin Hood was blah.


----------



## Jim Nash (Mar 30, 2006)

Daryl Ehret said:


> A relatively "new" anti-hero character, The Punisher has three casting versions already.
> 
> Mad Max needs a remake.
> 
> How about movies that "redefine" the original story and characters, like the latest "Robin Hood" or "King Arthur" or "The Last Legion"(Arthurian) films. I like historical fiction movies best, but thought Robin Hood was blah.



Don't worry I'm sure they will get around to Mad Max . I'm into history but more into reading it . The movies take a lot of liberty with historical facts . 

On a side note , I can't believe no one has mentioned James Cagney . WTF !


----------



## Geoff Empey (Jan 8, 2008)

Bob Scott said:


> Another great "star" that wasn't one of the great actors but a serious badass.
> Steve McQueen! What can I say!


BULLITT!!!!! The best!!!!! Inspiring street racers almost 40 years later!


----------



## Ashley Campbell (Jun 21, 2009)

Jim Nash said:


> Don't worry I'm sure they will get around to Mad Max . I'm into history but more into reading it . The movies take a lot of liberty with historical facts .
> 
> On a side note , I can't believe no one has mentioned James Cagney . WTF !


What would you have remade and who would play James Cagney?
I can't imagine Angels with Dirty Faces having anyone else play it to be honest. It'd almost be like remaking Gone with the Wind. Too classic to screw around with.

As a side note, apparently Alfred Hitchcock's "The Birds" is going to be remade also.  This thread just makes me sad.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

The problem with some of the remakes is all the fancy camera tricks and computers. They take away a lot of the imagination. 
The shock value of the movie Psycho and most of Hitchcock's movies was all about your imagination.
Same with all the hokey horror movies that I loved. The original Frankenstein, Dracula, Wolfman, etc. 
The remakes of those just didn't cut it.


----------



## Christopher Jones (Feb 17, 2009)

Daryl Ehret said:


> Mad Max needs a remake.


 Are you saying that 1970's Australian film making can be improved upon?????


----------



## Daryl Ehret (Apr 4, 2006)

_Mad Max_ should be considered a first of it's kind, a sci-fi hall of fame classic. But yes, considerable improvements could be made, on account that tools and techniques in the filming industry have greatly evolved since that time. The viewer could be made to feel as if brought a lot closer to the main character, to see as he sees, feel as he does. I think that identifying oneself with the characters on some particular level is the hallmark of any great story.


----------



## Christopher Jones (Feb 17, 2009)

Daryl Ehret said:


> _Mad Max_ should be considered a first of it's kind, a sci-fi hall of fame classic. But yes, considerable improvements could be made, on account that tools and techniques in the filming industry have greatly evolved since that time. The viewer could be made to feel as if brought a lot closer to the main character, to see as he sees, feel as he does. I think that identifying oneself with the characters on some particular level is the hallmark of any great story.


I was just having a laugh. I wouldnt think there was enough cheese in Hollywood to equal the amount in the original Mad Max. Anyway, I thought it was called "The road warrior" in the States?


----------



## Daryl Ehret (Apr 4, 2006)

The Road Warrior was a sequel, then Mad Max: Beyond Thunderdome. I just looked this up, and a fourth film was in early production stages in Nambia, but appears it was abandoned for politically sensitive reasons during the 2003 invasion of Iraq.


----------



## Christopher Jones (Feb 17, 2009)

Daryl Ehret said:


> The Road Warrior was a sequel, then Mad Max: Beyond Thunderdome. I just looked this up, and a fourth film was in early production stages in Nambia, but appears it was abandoned for politically sensitive reasons during the 2003 invasion of Iraq.


 Ok, thats makes sense. We went out on a limb here and called the second one "Mad Max 2"


----------



## Daryl Ehret (Apr 4, 2006)

Appearantly, the fourth film will eventually be finished. They've spent $100 million plus already on it, so I'd guess they need to stay committed. They started using 3-d cameras in their shooting around the middle of last year.


----------



## Matt Grosch (Jul 4, 2009)

Nicole Stark said:


> Awe come on Matt, the Dukes of Hazzard and A Team rule. Course I'm the knob who also likes the Lawrence Welk Show and Leave it to Beaver. I've never seen Star Wars or Superman or any of that newfangled shiznit and honestly don't care to. I grew up in the country and had a simple life, as an adult I guess it's just more of the same. :-k




80's shows and movies were great, I mean old gunsmoke type stuff (pre-80's)


----------



## Matt Grosch (Jul 4, 2009)

"I am Legend" was one of the worst remakes ever, totally butchered it (if you read the book)


the orig with vincent price is on youtube (the last man on earth), the second "omega man" was good, this one sucked


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

Bob Scott said:


> The problem with some of the remakes is all the fancy camera tricks and computers. They take away a lot of the imagination.


No kidding! On IFC a few weeks ago I saw a movie title called "The Hearse". I tuned in just to see exactly what kind of car was in it but somehow I got taken away and lured into the movie. It was honestly a little bit weird and scary.


----------

